# the power of laughter



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Laughter really does work to reduce anxiety. I was at my grandma's house yesterday. We were celebrating for my parents 25th anniversary and my aunt, uncle, and uncle's mom were there too. We were having a good time joking around about stuff. I found that when I was joking around I was more comfortable, relaxed, and open. I could just laugh and feel better. Normally I hate these family gatherings, but I had a good time this time.

I found the key to getting rid of anxiety and the key is laughter.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes! I realize this too, how powerful just letting out some laughter helps, reduces/diminishes tension and anxiety and generally will make one feel more at ease. I make it my mission, every day to find something to laugh about, it's true, natural medicine.


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

That's what keeps me going. My family is always cracking jokes and I'm no exception. Actually when I feel most at ease in social situations is when I'm being funny. I even think sometimes about trying standup comedy, that's down the road though. If not performing myself I certainly want to write material.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

ghostgurl said:


> Laughter really does work to reduce anxiety. I was at my grandma's house yesterday. We were celebrating for my parents 25th anniversary and my aunt, uncle, and uncle's mom were there too. We were having a good time joking around about stuff. I found that when I was joking around I was more comfortable, relaxed, and open. I could just laugh and feel better. Normally I hate these family gatherings, but I had a good time this time.
> 
> I found the key to getting rid of anxiety and the key is laughter.


 :agree -- laughter is almost magical to me (this prob sounds real dorky :um , but laughter totally works) I know some very serious people who never truly laugh and I wish they would laugh.


----------



## Toonia (Jan 26, 2006)

I really admire my brother who has turned a lot of his anxiety into funny jokes when he teaches. He uses his unpleasant experiences to make him and others laugh! There are a lot of successful comedians who do that. Seems like one of the best coping mechanisms. Being around critters and children opens the door to a lot of hilarity and laughter. :lol


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

I agree, and wish I were a funnier person.


----------



## Rozy (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey!
I couldn't agree more. I love laughing, and smiling, and I can't live without it. 
And it really really really helps you (me, everybody) to feel better about yourself. And how could it not help.
There are moments, when I'm sad and all, but.. even than, I try to laugh, even if I have to force myself a little bit and even if I have to laugh at myself. 
People should smile more!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2006)

Laughing is absolutely in my top 5 things to do in overcoming my anxiety. I feel so blessed to be born with a great sense of humor and I refuse to let it dwindle any more than I've let it so far

On a positive: Opie and Anthony are back on the air in Boston!!!! YAAAA

Now I can start every morning off with laughter, this is a blessing towards overcoming my SA.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Absolutely. Any day where you don't have a good belly laugh is a day wasted. I'm always cracking jokes -- some of them good, some of them not so good -- and always watching comedies on TV. It keeps me from taking things too too seriously.


----------

